# جهاز دودو سليمر بسعر مناااااااااااااااااااااااااافس



## غاده الشرقيه (3 يونيو 2013)

دودو سليمر






 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




يوجد لدينا جهاز شد البطن دودو سليمر والتوصيل مجاني لحر البيت والدفع كاااااااااااااااااااااااااش











هنا توضيح باليوتيوب عن الجهاز


www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG60sMnZpRA


1--تنحيف
2. ازالة الترهلات بعد الرجيم
3. شد المعدة والخصر
4. مساج للظهر اثناء التمرين 
يتميز الجهاز بسهولة الاستعمال 
متوفر مع الجهاز كتالوج وDVD لمشاهدة طريقة استعمال الجهاز
الجهاز 4 زمبركات من الخلف 
مسند للرقبة للراحه اثناء التمرين
متوفر مع الجهاز كرة ومنفاخ ساعة الكترونية لبيان عدد التمرينات 
مشد او حبل يتم تركيبه بالجهاز لتمرين الايدي



والسعر مناااااااااااااااااااااااااافس

400 ريال



حياكم عبر الواتس اب او ارسال مسج بالطلب 


0533382135
زوروني بموقعي حياكم

http://www.sonyeo-obs.com/open/


----------



## الدرةالمضيئة (4 يونيو 2013)

*رد: جهاز دودو سليمر بسعر مناااااااااااااااااااااااااافس*

سارع الى نشر منتجاتك
اخترمعنا احد الباقات التي تناسبك لاعلان اي منتج لديك

للاستفسار 
0504437399 


 http://www.up-00.com/


----------

